# Laparoscopic ovarian cystectomy



## LisaLMay (Nov 9, 2010)

What would you code for a laparoscopic excision of a cyst on the ovary, when he is removing cyst wall only, not the ovary?
Please respond ASAP.
Thank you for your time,
Lisa May, CPC


----------



## preserene (Nov 9, 2010)

58662- Fulgration/excision of lesion(s) of the Ovary.....

Removing the cyst wall is the excision of the lesion(cyst) / and is called cystectomy.
Thank you


----------

